# Congrats Deltaboy!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Scott and his wife had a baby boy last night.

I know a lot of people on here know Scott so I thought I'd help spread the good news!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations Scott, to you and your wife on the new baby boy. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats Scott


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! White Owl cigars for all!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Congratulations Scott. Hope all are doing well. :beer:


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats Scott and family!!! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations!

Scott is a great name, seeing as it is mine too! :wink:

Might this be Scott Jr. ? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Very cool Scotty!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Scott is a great name, seeing as it is mine too! :wink:
> 
> Might this be Scott Jr. ? :lol:


His name is Ryan


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> HUNTNFISHND said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


Dang! :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats Scott!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

congratulations Scott!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Scott!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Scott!!


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations Scott!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrats Scott!!!!!

Get him a duck/goose call early!!!!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats!! :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats Scott, hope mom and babe are doing well.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats Scott and tell Beth congrats too :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Ryan...nice choice! :beer: Congrats Scott! I have two little girls that I cherish deeply!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats Scott and Beth on your baby boy Ryan..

Todd


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations Scott. Good luck and I hope he learns to appreciate the beauty of the great outdoors like we all have! :beer: I'm sure he'll have a good dad that will teach him!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats scotty :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nicely done Bro!!!! :beer:


----------

